# Habit of the month / week



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

I would like us to start a thread of suggestions on everyday habit making tasks that one can do to stay prepared.

It takes 21 days to develop a habit. or so I hear....

my habit I am starting with ... Gas

Keep my vehicle gassed up at all times.

I hate to fill up and usually run it to empty...not no more, I am going to try to keep it filled up in case we can bug out in our vehicle.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Just think of the 3/4 mark as empty. When you get down to it, time to refill.

Weekly (or whenever you go) habit... when making out the grocery list, write in a few extra items for your storage.

Find some good podcasts and listen to one each day. They could be survival related podcasts or just podcasts on some skill you are interested in learning about.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Podcasts are a good idea...keeps ya thinking...

I was thinking 3/4 mark as well, I would probably be filling up every other day in that regard. I have to drive about 40 miles a day taking kids to school and back.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

DJgang said:


> I would like us to start a thread of suggestions on everyday habit making tasks that one can do to stay prepared.
> 
> It takes 21 days to develop a habit. or so I hear....
> 
> ...


Swifty's here probably dread me coming...I NEVER go home without a full tank.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

JayJay said:


> Swifty's here probably dread me coming...I NEVER go home without a full tank.


well, it's a good habit to have ...

Any other habit suggestions?


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

I also use 3/4 as my empty mark. So much easier to fill up for $30 something than $100Also drive only 50 mph now. That was a hard habit to get into for I fear I have a lead foot.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

DJgang said:


> well, it's a good habit to have ...
> 
> Any other habit suggestions?


Yes, regarding my inventory...I was great about changing the amount of the item when using items...just got tired of doing it every day:scratch...soooo
I have a poster on the wall in the room of items...I list what I took, dated when taken, etc...and about once a month update my inventory---works lots better now than going into the file for changing one item.:congrat:


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Scroungin. Always lookin round ta see what be cheap er free what I can use ta make somethin outa. Get lots a wood an such fer free, make shelves an such outa it.

Also, what other things I find that can be usefull, iron scrap an what not. 

Also, in my travels fer work I look in all the towns fer second hand stores er real sportin goods stores. Places I can likely find stuff ta use in a emergency er even everday. Ya usually find stores like that in small towns.

Also, keep my eyes open fer stuff other folks be doin that might interest me er be usefull info to.


----------



## carolexan (Dec 28, 2010)

I keep the car and truck full as well as 2- 5 gal plastic gas cans. I also have the habit of spring cleaning everything after the garden is planted. Lastly I have taken the habit of putting cooking directions on my meal/ mylar bags. I write on the mylar before filling them.


----------



## Cahri (Feb 18, 2011)

DJgang said:


> I would like us to start a thread of suggestions on everyday habit making tasks that one can do to stay prepared.
> 
> It takes 21 days to develop a habit. or so I hear....
> 
> ...


I make a ton of food for dinner, and if no one but us two are present for dinner, I pressure can, freeze or vacuum pack the rest, for a rainy day. Yesterday I made pork and 15 different beans with all fresh veggies from the garden, (delicious) canned 6 pints for later.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Cahri said:


> I make a ton of food for dinner, and if no one but us two are present for dinner, I pressure can, freeze or vacuum pack the rest, for a rainy day. Yesterday I made pork and 15 different beans with all fresh veggies from the garden, (delicious) canned 6 pints for later.


I also cook waaay more beans (and other dishes) than we eat so I can freeze it and use later.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

I hate to be a buzzkill here, but over time, thats gotta cost a good amount of money. I certainly understand the motivation, but the cost of hauling all of that extra gas around and the extra trips to the station all adds up over time.
I live outside of a major city with gas stations everywhere, so if you dont, maybe it would make sense.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Immolatus said:


> I hate to be a buzzkill here, but over time, thats gotta cost a good amount of money. I certainly understand the motivation, but the cost of hauling all of that extra gas around and the extra trips to the station all adds up over time.
> I live outside of a major city with gas stations everywhere, so if you dont, maybe it would make sense.
> Just my 2 cents.


ha, not a buzz kill at all...I'll watch my milage and see what happens...

Or, maybe I should just lose the 30 or 40 pounds that I need to lose to offset it! :beercheer:


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

A full tank is actually more efficient, more volume make the temperature more stable and thus less condensation, and a full tank goes a lot farther when, not if the grid goes down for an extended period or the banks decide to take a holiday or.......


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Immolatus said:


> I hate to be a buzzkill here, but over time, thats gotta cost a good amount of money. I certainly understand the motivation, but the cost of hauling all of that extra gas around and the extra trips to the station all adds up over time.
> I live outside of a major city with gas stations everywhere, so if you dont, maybe it would make sense.
> Just my 2 cents.


OH...I absolutely agree that I am wasting a little gas stopping to get gas....
My point isn't to save 1 cent on a gallon...it's to have 16 gallons and 20 gallons and another 20 gallons when TSHTF in all 3 vehicles....and don't forget all those gallons in the shed.

I don't assess every stop to shop, traffic light, etc...so I still can justify the reason I stay filled........*I won't be in that gas line at the pumps when TSHTF or be up creek without a paddle IF the pumps are empty*


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Scroungin. Always lookin round ta see what be cheap er free what I can use ta make somethin outa. Get lots a wood an such fer free, make shelves an such outa it.
> 
> Also, what other things I find that can be usefull, iron scrap an what not.
> 
> ...


I like free stuff. Will be visiting brother in-law tomorrow to pick up a bunch of "junk" from his sring cleaning. This happens to include a kerosene heater.

I seek out people who are discarding their "junk" and take advantage of their desire to clean out the garage or shed.

Have scored lot's of trading and bartering material that way.

I will refuse no one's cast aways.


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

DJgang said:


> I am going to try to keep it filled up in case we can bug out in our vehicle.


You're bugging out? :gaah: I was coming to your place! :sssh:


----------



## Butterbean (Apr 2, 2011)

*Habits*

I am working on breaking a habit of the month. Usually, addictive habits cost us a lot of our extra money, so it is a win win!

With small children at home, I used to be guilty of hitting up fast food drive throughs for a quick fix lunch. It seemed every time we went into town I was getting kids meals. When my husband lost his job it was s shocker to the kids that we were eating at home every day. I swear they went through a withdraw period and were crazy! When things got back to normal again and they would request fast food I would just go home and feed them or pack something for the trip. I then put the $ I would have spent at the drive through into a jar for preps. 
I figure, if you have an addictive habit that you can't sustain after something big happens, NOW is the time to break it. I would rather go through the withdraws now, that things are somewhat ok, than to force my children and husband to be around me in a crisis and I am freaking out because there is not enough diet dr. pepper!! Think about your "fix" and imagine if you didn't buy into it anymore what you could do with the funds.


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

*water conservation*

Okay, don't laugh. Trying to teach the family how to shower/bathe with stored water. They need to practice using only the water from one 2 liter bottle. If I can get them to do this once or twice a week - I'll feel better about water storage. Also, I'm trying to get them to replace one shampooing w/ baking soda instead of shampoo. You just never know how bad it might get. Hope we never have to go that far as an every day lifestyle, but if so, a little practice now, will make it easier then. :nuts: I said DON'T laugh.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Possumfam said:


> Okay, don't laugh. Trying to teach the family how to shower/bathe with stored water. They need to practice using only the water from one 2 liter bottle. If I can get them to do this once or twice a week - I'll feel better about water storage. Also, I'm trying to get them to replace one shampooing w/ baking soda instead of shampoo. You just never know how bad it might get. Hope we never have to go that far as an every day lifestyle, but if so, a little practice now, will make it easier then. :nuts: I said DON'T laugh.


I don't think that's laughable - I think that's AWESOME! It's important to be able to do those things, and it's great that you're having the whole family learn. :2thumb:


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

i had been busy doing other things around the house n yard,to taking mom to doc appt's,to what ever.i went to fix mac n cheese with tuna,and realized there was way to many dirty plates and bowels.and only 1 dirty pan,and 1 dirty pot..we deffently have a bad eating habit here..on account this means to many microwave junk food meals.and not enough good meals.and this means to me,that i need to start working on planning better meals,and most deffently more of them. who else has a bad eating habit? i went to fix mac n cheese with tuna


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

jimLE said:


> i had been busy doing other things around the house n yard,to taking mom to doc appt's,to what ever.i went to fix mac n cheese with tuna,and realized there was way to many dirty plates and bowels.and only 1 dirty pan,and 1 dirty pot..we deffently have a bad eating habit here..on account this means to many microwave junk food meals.and not enough good meals.and this means to me,that i need to start working on planning better meals,and most deffently more of them. who else has a bad eating habit? i went to fix mac n cheese with tuna


There is nothing wrong with mac-n-cheese with tuna. Its one of my comfort foods for lunch. The problem is when you go to get the mac-n-cheese and realize you don't have any because you forgot to restock it. The eating out and microwave meals are a problem here too. I made chicken fried steak with mashed potatoes (I wanted mac-n-cheese with it...) and my kids just wanted hot pockets.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

so true about mac-n-cheese with tuna..but yet,there's the food we eat,.in which it's not as good for us..of course that means we gotta start eating better then we are..


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

There is nothing wrong with tuna if you're a cat or you are using it to force Gitmo detainees to talk. Otherwise it is









One habit that I have developed is to carry a gun with me at all times. I used to carry outside of the home, but inside I had quick access gun vaults in various places. I still have the gun vaults but I also carry at home, even if I am just sitting around watching television. I also use tactical thinking every day as I consider how I would respond to an intruder. Cover & concealment, bullet flight paths, where I could funnel multiple targets, fall back positions, where would my family be, how to get them to shelter in place, etc., etc. And we practice it as well.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Sentry18 said:


> There is nothing wrong with tuna if you're a cat or you are using it to force Gitmo detainees to talk. Otherwise it is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do the same thing. I was begging to worry that I had spent too much time on this forum.  Now I know there are others. :beercheer:


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

i have a habit of carrying a gun on me at home as well.but thats mainly because of wildlife.got a moccasin the other day..i also have a habit of thinking of different ways of storing what i have,preps and non-preps alike.some ways work for us.and some don't.so lots of rearranging goes on here..


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

My habits

For the first few hours in the morning, get up to date on world and national news financial and other news.

Never let the cars get below 1/2 tank of fuel

Maintain a supply of construction material, wood, wiring, fasteners, etc..

Maintain the vehicles so that at any time they are ready for a long trip

Always only buy ammo and PM's with cash to cut the digital trail.

To always be the grey man

I have an OPSEC habit of only talking about certain subjects and never talking about others, including certain preps.


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

I have developed the habit of wearing good hiking shoes anytime I go out of town....just in case I have to walk home.

This month I am going to get back in the habit of buying extra canned goods when I buy groceries.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

I usually have a bad habit of not taking care of myself. I don't take time to relax, I don't buy myself anything, and I very rarely let loose. 

Recently I have began to try and change this habit. I now get regular massages, I have joined a fishing club and allowed myself more time to fish which I love, and I've started to give myself the chance to just be with friends and relax.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

ras1219como said:


> I usually have a bad habit of not taking care of myself. I don't take time to relax, I don't buy myself anything, and I very rarely let loose.
> 
> This reminds me of a serious habit that I have. I take good care of myself medically, because if have an EOTWAWKI situation, I don't want to have a tooth bothering me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I am also overdue for going to the dentist and am supposed to have a full physical this fall. Not excited about either.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

tmttactical said:


> I do the same thing. I was begging to worry that I had spent too much time on this forum.  Now I know there are others. :beercheer:


No, you are not alone. The gun goes on after the pants but before the shoes. Just part of getting dressed. At night the gun comes out of the carry holster and into the holster by the bed.

I keep my pills in a pill caddy to help me remember to take them and to not double up. I also track my prescriptions on my calendar so I don't run out.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

the gun stays on my belt 24/7 when i aint going anywhere or cleaning it.so it goes on,when the pants do. that saves time n hassle..
gas tank on car normally don't get below 3/4..i like keep it filled
i pay attention to whats on the side of the road when going to town.
I have a habit of not taking care of myself as good as i need to. up to a point, when it comes to cleanliness.on account,chances are.i'll have to be very conservative with the water that we do have.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

Habit I've just started...getting my chores done right away right when I come home from work so that I have time for some of my prepping activities I'm in the middle of. I don't feel like doing anything when I get home, but am making myself get to it.


----------



## JoshSelf (Jul 13, 2015)

Here are some of mine:
-keeping the gas tank full
-maintaining vehicles regularly
-checking news during breakfast
-taking shorter showers to save $ and train myself to conserve water
-doing a small workout in the morning and before bed (sit-ups, push-ups, the basics...)

I also constantly like to organize which is a good thing.


----------

